# Gas body odor when eating



## Max4567 (Jan 6, 2016)

I used to have gas issues where I was farting profusely(I'm talking all day here) but things started clearing up once I started taking probiotics and changed to the fodmap diet. I've noticed recently that I give off an odor when I start eating that smells like gas. It may sound crazy but it begins right when I start chewing. It seems like it's every time I start to eat something but it could be just certain foods. I'm not 100% sure. It's got to the point where I've been asked by people multiple times if I farted when I know for a fact that I didn't. I got asked a lot when I used to drink alcohol but I already cut that out. Any ideas of suggestions on how to stop/reduce this would be greatly appreciated. I've been to GI doctors/regular doctors but no one seems to believe me or be of any help.


----------



## collegegirl713 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the same exact symptoms. I have been dealing with this on and off since 2008. I also smell like whatever I ate the night before. I told a doctor once and they did not understand. I took Floral tor years ago and it seemed to stop it. It came back again but I have not been able to get rid of it again. It is so embarrassing.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

collegegirl713 said:


> I have the same exact symptoms. I have been dealing with this on and off since 2008. I also smell like whatever I ate the night before. I told a doctor once and they did not understand. I took Floral tor years ago and it seemed to stop it. It came back again but I have not been able to get rid of it again. It is so embarrassing.


Maybe your body has currently gotten used to the Floral, try a detox for a few days and maybe then reintroduce Floral and see if it has the same positive effects it used to.
Good luck.


----------



## Max4567 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. So I started taking flora, increased the fiber in my diet, ate smaller meals, and it seems to be getting better. Perhaps my system is just backed up? I might try a detox next.


----------

